
California bans per-minute billing; Tesla Superchargers will need displays - clouddrover
https://electrek.co/2019/12/24/california-bans-per-minute-billing-tesla-superchargers-will-need-displays/
======
thbo
What better display than the 15” to 17” screen directly in front of you on the
dash in the Tesla while waiting out the charging session, which already shows
all charging data including price? I mean even trains are going away from
physical signs along the tracks to everything just showing on a screen for the
driver.

~~~
clouddrover
The idea is to ensure that users are informed about the amount of electricity
they're paying for. The number of kilowatt hours drawn from the charger is not
the same as the number of kilowatt hours that end up in the battery.

Here's a demonstration on an Ionity charger with a Tesla Model 3:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPrVZtzAqX4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPrVZtzAqX4)

In the end the charger delivered 65.5 kWh but only 61 kWh was added to the
battery. 4.5 kWh is a difference worth knowing about.

~~~
perl4ever
Being billed for kWh at all and not time seems like a far more important part
of regulation.

~~~
clouddrover
All the parts are important. It's regulation that has to be followed.

------
IXxXI
California passing regulation to restrict innovation and progress as usual.

